# ECNL vs. ECRL



## tjk34 (May 6, 2021)

Hello,

I cannot find any information on the average costs for the subject programs.   It is my understanding that one performs nationally and the other performs regionally.  I would appreciate any information since I am getting vastly different information on the costs of the elite program.


----------



## Alika M (May 6, 2021)

tjk34 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I cannot find any information on the average costs for the subject programs.   It is my understanding that one performs nationally and the other performs regionally.  I would appreciate any information since I am getting vastly different information on the costs of the elite program.


Most clubs charge the same club fee for ECNL or ECRL.  The difference in spend will be in the form of team related spend on the ECNL side.  Due to travelling more (hotel, transportation, meals).  For example ECNL SW conference travels within southern california (LA, orange, san diego) but also to arizona and nevada.  ECRL SW conference (or SoCal Conference as its titled) is all within driving distance (LA, orange, san diego).  Much lower team related spend in ECRL than ECNL.


----------



## lafalafa (May 6, 2021)

All varies but normally the Club fees are similar but the team fees are not.

In some cases the ECNL team has a higher rated coach that earns more pay so somebody has to pay for that and normally thats the parents.

Travel cost for the mandatory out of state showcases, out of state games, and additional tournaments that many ECNL teams play in is significantly more than a regional team.      Playoffs or postseason can be  on top of that with two more out of state trips for  ECNL  possible (group play + finals).


----------



## Desert Hound (May 6, 2021)

Alika M said:


> ECRL SW conference (or SoCal Conference as its titled) is all within driving distance (LA, orange, san diego). Much lower team related spend in ECRL than ECNL.


That is incorrect. Go look at the ecRl Southwest division. There are AZ/NV clubs in that division. So travel is not just limited to So Cal. 

And on the website it is listed as Southwest...NOT SoCal Conference.


----------



## lafalafa (May 6, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> That is incorrect. Go look at the ecRl Southwest division. There are AZ/NV clubs in that division. So travel is not just limited to So Cal.
> 
> And on the website it is listed as Southwest...NOT SoCal Conference.


Maybe for the girls not so for the boys

ECNL boys regional league-  SoCal is what the league is called for 20-21 and there is no out of state or area teams.


----------



## Desert Hound (May 6, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Maybe for the girls not so for the boys
> 
> ECNL boys regional league-  SoCal is what the league is called for 20-21 and there is no out of state or area teams.


Yes you are correct if referring to boys. I should not have assumed girls.


----------



## GT45 (May 6, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Maybe for the girls not so for the boys
> 
> ECNL boys regional league-  SoCal is what the league is called for 20-21 and there is no out of state or area teams.


SoCal is the newly branded SCDSL League.






						Southern California Developmental Soccer League | Home
					






					scdslsoccer.com


----------



## lafalafa (May 6, 2021)

GT45 said:


> SoCal is the newly branded SCDSL League.


Yeah "ECNL Boys Regional League – SoCal" has already been playing and existed prior to that 








						Boys ECNL
					

ECNL Boys Regional League - Carolinas        Florida Conference Schedule          ECNL Boys Regional League - SoCal




					www.ecnlboys.com


----------



## GT45 (May 6, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yeah "ECNL Boys Regional League – SoCal" has already been playing and existed prior to that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand how ECNL RL boys is the same as SoCal. They are two different leagues (SoCal is a cal south league, and ECNL is a national/regional league).


----------



## lafalafa (May 6, 2021)

GT45 said:


> I don't understand how ECNL RL boys is the same as SoCal. They are two different leagues (SoCal is a cal south league, and ECNL is a national/regional league).


Did you read or follow the above link?

Notice the ECNL .....*- SoCal*?  That's the name of the conference.


----------



## Porkchop (May 7, 2021)

Alika M said:


> Most clubs charge the same club fee for ECNL or ECRL.  The difference in spend will be in the form of team related spend on the ECNL side.  Due to travelling more (hotel, transportation, meals).  For example ECNL SW conference travels within southern california (LA, orange, san diego) but also to arizona and nevada.  ECRL SW conference (or SoCal Conference as its titled) is all within driving distance (LA, orange, san diego).  Much lower team related spend in ECRL than ECNL.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ECRL also travels to NV and AZ


----------



## GT45 (May 7, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Did you read or follow the above link?
> 
> Notice the ECNL .....*- SoCal*?  That's the name of the conference.


If you mean the link I posted, yes. SCDSL has been rebranded to SoCal. ECNL has nothing to do with SCDSL (SoCal).

If you are saying that ECNL boys have a conference named SoCal (just a coincidence with the newly rebranded name of SCDSL) I get it. Otherwise I am confused. I am not on the boys side so I really am not worth a lot of effort in explaining if I am off here.


----------



## lafalafa (May 7, 2021)

GT45 said:


> If you mean the link I posted, yes. SCDSL has been rebranded to SoCal. ECNL has nothing to do with SCDSL (SoCal).
> 
> If you are saying that ECNL boys have a conference named SoCal (just a coincidence with the newly rebranded name of SCDSL) I get it. Otherwise I am confused. I am not on the boys side so I really am not worth a lot of effort in explaining if I am off here.


*SoCal* naming has been used for several years before SCDSL decided to rebrand.

Socal premier has been around for a long time





						SoCal Premier – SoCal Premier
					






					socalpremier.org
				




ECNL Boys Regional League – SoCal
Started up last year as the conference for Socal clubs to play in

There are other SoCal named leagues like SCNPL





						HOME | NCSL
					






					www.nationalpremierleague.com
				




SCDSL is late to the party and their Socal naming is not unquie.   When you're referring to some league thats called ...SoCal need to be more specific since there are 3 or more of them that use the convention.


----------

